# Anzsco code for Storage Administrator



## ausdream9 (Jul 11, 2012)

I am in the IT Infrastructure Management field essentially suppoerting SAN and NAS Storage of different vendors for differenet client remotely. Going through ICT Skills Assessment Occupation Codes I am confuse between Systems Administrator - ANZSCO 262113 and Computer Network and Systems Engineer - ANZSCO 263111. Please can someone who is in a similar field or possibly aware of what I should select please help me here.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

ausdream9 said:


> I am in the IT Infrastructure Management field essentially suppoerting SAN and NAS Storage of different vendors for differenet client remotely. Going through ICT Skills Assessment Occupation Codes I am confuse between Systems Administrator - ANZSCO 262113 and Computer Network and Systems Engineer - ANZSCO 263111. Please can someone who is in a similar field or possibly aware of what I should select please help me here.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Ausdream9,

I am storage administrator myself and as per assessment done by my agent, the occupation code that suits my profile is "System Administrator". I have gone ahead and filed ACS with "System Adminitrator" on 06th July. So, really can't say for sure if this is the right one, will only come to know once the assessment is completed. I have trusted my agent and have gone ahead with it, the occupation description checks most of the boxes for me.

Hope this helps.

hamster


----------



## ausdream9 (Jul 11, 2012)

hamster said:


> Hi Ausdream9,
> 
> I am storage administrator myself and as per assessment done by my agent, the occupation code that suits my profile is "System Administrator". I have gone ahead and filed ACS with "System Adminitrator" on 06th July. So, really can't say for sure if this is the right one, will only come to know once the assessment is completed. I have trusted my agent and have gone ahead with it, the occupation description checks most of the boxes for me.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Hamster,

Thanks for the reply, Could you please share your email id or number so we can talk about this and what all document you have sent and could you please share the agent detail so I can also go for it. 

Thanks.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

ausdream9 said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi Hamster,
> 
> ...


Being a newbie, I cannot send a PM I guess and can not post my email here as well, post gives an error. Can you share your email id?

Thanks


----------



## ausdream9 (Jul 11, 2012)

hamster said:


> Being a newbie, I cannot send a PM I guess and can not post my email here as well, post gives an error. Can you share your email id?
> 
> Thanks


Same issue i am also facing... My id is ausdream9 at gmail dot com
If you could please message me I will thankful.


----------



## ausdream9 (Jul 11, 2012)

ausdream9 said:


> Same issue i am also facing... .
> If you could please message me or give a call I will thankful.


my id is ausdream9 at gmail


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey Ausdream9,

I am also storage administrator. I have got positive assessment from ACS for "Systems Administrator". All the best with your assessment


----------



## juliusdabre (Oct 21, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi,

I you have submitted skills assessment under which code for storage?is it system administrator?

Can you please give me your contact details?

Thanks
Julius
+6581573857


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

juliusdabre said:


> Hi,
> 
> I you have submitted skills assessment under which code for storage?is it system administrator?
> 
> ...


Hey Julius,

Yep. I have applied for Sysadmin code. I have moved to Sydney and not in Singapore. I'll PM my Oz mobile no


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

*Code for Storage Admin*

Hi all,
I am storage admin. got PR, landed in AUS, currently in Job hunt.
I applied for Sys admin code(262113), which is proper code for Storage admins
Kindly let me know, if you guys have any other doubts... All the best with you VISA process...


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi all,
> I am storage admin. got PR, landed in AUS, currently in Job hunt.
> I applied for Sys admin code(262113), which is proper code for Storage admins
> Kindly let me know, if you guys have any other doubts... All the best with you VISA process...


Hey,

Good to hear that you are in Sydney. PM me your contact number. One of the consultants I was in touch when in Singapore recently contacted me for a Storage (NetApp) role. Probably it can be useful for you.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm a Storage admin as well, moving to Sydney on 28th Jan.

How is the market for storage admins currently?


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

hamster said:


> I'm a Storage admin as well, moving to Sydney on 28th Jan.
> 
> How is the market for storage admins currently?[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> hamster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Storage admin as well, moving to Sydney on 28th Jan.
> ...


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Good to hear that you are in Sydney. PM me your contact number. One of the consultants I was in touch when in Singapore recently contacted me for a Storage (NetApp) role. Probably it can be useful for you.


Jai,
I have sent a private message with my contact number.. Give me a call when you have time.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

hamster said:


> Jaik2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply dude!
> ...


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> hamster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Storage admin as well, moving to Sydney on 28th Jan.
> ...


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone..

I contacted SA authorities regarding my EOI submitted (262113-system administrator) and they reverted back saying there are some spl conditions to be met..

My expertise is on the IT infrastructure side....working as a Backup & Storage admin...and as far as I know as ACS has approved which shows that the code is correct. Please shed some light guys..

Moreover for 262113 the only allowed states are SA and Darwin..Not sure of how to proceed now.. Any suggestions guys?

Regards, 
Asha


----------



## bonnyboy (May 26, 2013)

aadarsh25 said:


> Moreover for 262113 the only allowed states are SA and Darwin..Not sure of how to proceed now.. Any suggestions guys?
> 
> Regards,
> Asha


 You must add NSW in your hunt list. NSW states it would publish the revised occupation list on 14th Oct, and I believe our job will reserve a place in the new list. I have heard Storage opportunities in Sydney is better than Adelaide.


----------



## bonnyboy (May 26, 2013)

Jaik2012 said:


> Jai,
> You are right. now market is getting slow and expected to be good from 3rd or 4th week of Jan. you are coming at right time.


I am also into Storage; SAN - EMC and 3PAR; NAS [Little] - NetApp; Basically from UNIX background. I am aiming to apply NSW SS on Oct 14th. What is your general opinion about Sydney market? I have a contact who is based in Adelaide recommended me to apply NSW rather than SA as NSW has better market than SA.


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Is our profile eligible to apply for 263111 code?


----------



## rathkram (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi,
Have you got a job there?
System Administrator job code is only available for State Sponsorship Visa (190), not for the Independent one (189). Am I correct?
So you have taken this sponsorship visa?

Rathe.


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi, I've just started to work on gathering supporting documents for ACS assessment for the role "Sys Admin". I noticed that sys admin is temporarily suspended in both NSW and Victoria. I'm not sure if it'll be open for applications this year. So I'm on the lookout for discussing with people in the same situation. I have over 7 years of experience in EMC & Unix administration. Please drop a message to me using sdk.attherateof.aol<dot>in. Also please do let me know if you guys have any whatsapp group for discussing about this application process or to share ideas about it.

Thank you.


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi 
I am planning to apply for ACS assessment. 
I have close to 10 yrs exp in EMC + Unix . i think i am fit for 262113. 
Which would be best sub-class for my CSOL . 
189, 190 or 489 . 
Pl advice at earliest.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Friends,
I am a storage administrator with 7 yrs exp, i think its 262113 where i fit in. can some one please help me in knowing if i have to show any funds proof for applying under CSOL ? thanks


----------



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Guys,


So does a windows/san/nas admin not come under computer and system engineer on the SOL list? If not, will I get negative review in ACS, if I applied under that category ? If I apply under 190, only one or two states have openings for that right now, and we will be restricted to two years in a state, correct ?


----------



## GU860707 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hello hamster,

I need your help regarding ACS. Could you please provide your contact details to reach you


----------

